# florida polygraph



## Guest

Is thee any depts. in Florida that don't use a polygraph??? What about if your'e Mass. academy full time certified and want to trasfer?


----------



## masscops26778

*Answer to Florida Polygraph Question*

Most Florida police departments to utilize the polygraph as a tool in their hiring process. I am not aware of ANY Florida PD's that do not use it. However, don't be to scared of it, unless you have committed a serious felony you should be fine. They don't expect perfect people. They are looking for honest people to employ. Their is first a preliminary question phase (varies on amount of questions from pd to pd). During this phase they just ask questions to you without being hooked up to the machine. Then your are connected to the machine and they select some questions from the previous preliminary phase.

Now for part two of your question. As long as your employed as a full time police officer for 1 year and graduated the full time police academy Florida will accept your Mass academy. You need to take a two week 80 hour course and pass a test at the end to bring you up to date on Florida Law. The two week course is offered at various colleges in Florida.

Now for the final part... so you passed the polygraph and the two week course and got hired by a Florida P.D.. Now get ready to get zapped by a Tazer...Yup you are the lucky winner of a 5 second zap to carry the weapon.

Hope that helps and good luck...


----------



## Mitpo62

Be prepared to earn your beans in Fla. I just returned from there and you will WORK! Great experience though, no doubt about it.


----------



## EOD1

u are mass academy trained and want to leave? wow thats odd.. its usually the other way around. i'm sure u have ur reasons. there is a few books out there on polygraphs. i read up on them outta pure lack of understanding.... u'll feel more comfortable the better the understanding... check amazon.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*If It Helps, Here Are 2 Threads That Had Some Extensive Poly Info...
Koz*

Masscops.Com Polygraph 01

Masscops.Com Polygraph 02


----------



## ptn

First you might want to learn how to spell, they require that in Florida


----------



## PBC FL Cop

I've taken both the polygraph and the voice stress and they are only investigative tools and only as effective as their operator. Don't sweat over a polygraph, its not that horrific of an experience. Be confident in yourself and your abilities and you'll be fine.

Good luck and stay safe!!!


----------

